# Tips for iwagumi



## Tyrant (Oct 29, 2005)

Hello,

i am planning on setting up an iwagumi like aquascape. I think that they are one of amano's best aquascapes. I like the raw look of the rock he uses. I wasn't able to try and set up an iwagumi aquascape before since the lack of nice looking rock.

Now i have finally found some rock, i think i will give it a go. The tank is going to be small ( 54 liter bruto/ about 45 liters when set up).

I have the ability to put in 2 x 15 watt tl- bulbs. 

I will add some co2 from a simple canister ( there will be some co2).

I use an eheim 2211 ( 300 l/u with a weak current)

The following are my questions, i would like some comment or your vision. Maybe you have some experience with this sort of scape that i don't. 

1th. In this small scape, should i use some foam under the substrat to support the rocks weight ( total of about 7 pieces = < 2 kilo's ).

2nd. What light from an formiliar brand do you recommend ( in tl/ 15watts)

3th. I plan on using basically eleocharis. How many pots would i need and in what size portions do i seperate the big pieces of eleocharis. 
To avoid start up problemens due to a lack of fast growing plants, i plan on using an surface plant that multiplies very quickly. Is this a good idea? I am going to use neons or something like that in the scape, and they are supposed to like low light environments ( using black substrat also). I would also like to know whether you think of the eleocharis is going to grow or not in mentioned conditions.

4th. what size of school of cardinals or neons would you use in the scape. Some shrimp ( presumably cherrys) are going to be added. The tank should look crowded nor boring.


I think thats it for now. Any additional tips are also welcome. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Looks like you have a good plan for your tank.

You'll need enough eleocharis to be able to plant it thinly about 2-3 cm away from each other. It will fill in on it's own. You may need more light to grow it quickly and well.

Add maybe a dozen or so cardinals. After the the hairgrass and other plants fill in and root. I find it best not to touch anything at first, and let things grow in and settle before touching/adding anything (fish) to the tank.

-John N.


----------



## Tyrant (Oct 29, 2005)

John N. said:


> Looks like you have a good plan for your tank.
> 
> You'll need enough eleocharis to be able to plant it thinly about 2-3 cm away from each other. It will fill in on it's own. You may need more light to grow it quickly and well.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for your reply John. I think i will be allright creating the scape.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Think you dont need the foam under the rocks.. they are sitting on the gravel..

Also.. for lights, if you're using co2.. go for something like a 55watts


----------



## Space Cowboy (Jun 5, 2006)

hey
since it's a 54L tank i guess it should be around 60cm long right?
depending on the size of the pots 2 ou 3 should be enough (i planted my 60cm tank with 2 tropica pots of eleocharis acicularis and it was ehough) 
if you give it a good light the eleocharis will grow quickly and fill the open spaces in no time.
my tank went from this:








to this..in about a month


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

O.T. but that light looks like a magnum II set eh?


----------



## Tyrant (Oct 29, 2005)

@ Spacecowboy, that tank of yours grew pretty well indeed ( at least the plants did  ) The tank is 60 cm indeed. Thanks for your reply and the beautiful photos.

@ Ranmasotome, thank you for your reply concerning the foam. Guess i wont be using any, it might safe me some trouble now or later. About the lighting however, I really get the idea that some people put a rediculous amount of watts per gallon ( or liter) on their tanks. I have made a amano related tank before and had 90 watts on top of a 180 liter tank. That's 0,5 watts per liter. Most of this forums members would consider this a low amount of light, though I considered this high! 

It is funny really. Plants grew very quick and well with 0,5 watts per liter. Tore the tank down because i was messing to much with it. 

Thanks again, when i am finished decorating my new appartment i will set up the tank and maybe build a stand. 

I will try and place pictures by then. It could take a while.


----------



## trckrunrmike (Jan 31, 2005)

You want odd number of stones. They should be formed to create a triangular pattern. Golden ratio is a must. Rocks can be neither too big nor too small. One must be the main focal point. All other rocks must be pointed to the main rock. Low plants such as HC, glosso, DW is reconmended.


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

well..lighting is finicky to different people.. generally more light = faster growth but a system that would react faster to change, thus being more unforgiving where algae is concerned. Lower light tanks can grow well too.. i actually prefer them because they are more forgiving in terms of reaction time to a change...thus more managable but plants grow slower relatively.

i just started an iwagami myself actually.. i'll post a new thread on it and put up some pictures.. feel free to drop by..


----------

